# mensaje, recado



## SunnyinUS

Hay diferencia entre mensaje y recado?  Gracias.

Lorraine in New Jersey


----------



## Basenjigirl

mensaje = message (general, all-purpose word for "message")
recado = a written or oral message/notice, or it can also mean an errand. (An example of the first meaning is the message you leave when you make a phone call and the person you want to speak to isn't available, so you dejas un recado con la secretaría.)

WordReference defines _recado_ as _aviso_ as well as _mensaje_. Here's another example in WordReference: "No olvides darle el recado a tu madre." _ Don't forget to pass the message on to your mother. _


----------



## Meleros

Yes, there is.  _"Mensaje"_ means something to tell to someone, while _"recado"_ is almost always refered to do something that your mother/father told you to do, like when someone asks you to buy something in the market or to take something to your uncle, or even to go to your father's office to give him a _"mensaje"_. 
 
Summing up:      _mensaje_: something to tell _(dar o transmitir un mensaje)_.
 _recado_: something to do, including to give a mesagge to someone _(hacer un recado)_.

Personally, I would never use _"recado"_ to mean _"mensaje"._


----------



## outkast

Oh! Lookie here: 
*recado**.*
 (De _recadar,_ y este del lat. _*recapitāre_, recoger).
* 1.     * m. Mensaje o respuesta que de palabra se da o se envía a alguien.
From DRAE.


----------



## Meleros

No, this time the DRAE does not give us a good answer. 
 
Basenjigirl said something I forgot: It is _"das un recado a la secretaria"_. When someone calls but the persone who he/she is asking for is not there, so you can say _"Puede darme el recado y luego se lo digo"_. 
 
And in this case, you _"coges un recado"_. But it's possible to say "_dar un mensaje"_ or _"coger un mensaje" _too_._


----------



## SunnyinUS

Am I understanding correctly?  Did anyone leave me a message?  Hay mensajes de alguien?  There are 6 messages on my answering machine.  Hay 6 recados en mi maquina ......

Would I leave a note (recado o mensaje) at a hotel for a colleague?

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Basenjigirl

SunnyinUS said:


> Am I understanding correctly?  Did anyone leave me a message?  Hay mensajes de alguien?  There are 6 messages on my answering machine.  Hay 6 recados en mi maquina ......
> 
> Would I leave a note (recado o mensaje) at a hotel for a colleague?
> 
> Thanks, everyone.




Did anyone leave me a message? _¿Hay algunos recados para mí?_ 
If you want to be precise, you would leave a _recado_ at the hotel for your colleague. But if you happen to say to the front desk clerk at the hotel that you'd like to leave a _mensaje_, no pasa nada.


----------



## Washingtonmex

So, recado would be best choice for a written message?  Por ejemplo:  Hay un recado para ti en le mesa. Gracias de antemano por ayuda. Alberto


----------



## Meleros

I wouldn't say _recado_ for a written message. I would say _message_. Hay un mensaje para ti encima de la mesa. Te han dejado un mensaje en el contestador.

For me _recado_ is more like a job, an assignment. Which means, you receive a message of somebody asking you to do something for them, in which case _te mandan a que hagas un recado, te mandan a que vayas a hacer un recado._

_Tengo que hacer un recado, me han mandado que haga un recado para mi tío... Quieren que vaya a hacer un recado... _

Anyway, I'm going to ask my friends to see whether they would use _recado_ simply as written message and then I'll post the results of this little survey.


----------



## Washingtonmex

Gracias, Meleros. I look forward to the results. Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda. Alberto


----------



## Meleros

Results:
*Tienes un recado en el contestador automático* (really weird but you can say it)
*Tienes un mensaje en el contestador automático*  (en el contestador se dejan mensajes, no recados)

*Te han dejado un recado en la mesa* (weird but you can say it)
*Te han dejado una nota/un mensaje en la mesa* 

*Voy a [hacer] un recado *(recado= been asked to do something for someone, like, taking a message from your mother to you father, who is at work, or delivering something to your grandmother)
*Tengo un recado para ti* (I've got a message/box/anything for you)

In conclusion, if you can say _mensaje_ instead of _recado_,say it, because _recado_ sounds a bit weird, but not that weird. In case of answering machine, _mensaje_ for sure. And keep in mind that _hacer un recado_ can be both to take a message to somebody or to deliver something to someone under the request of someone.


----------



## Washingtonmex

Muchísimas gracias Sr. Meleros. Voy a guardar su mensaje.  Alberto


----------



## Xilacayotl

Mr. Meleros, with all due respect, I'd like to ask the source of the conclutions you've posted. You express yourself with such authority that leaves no room to question your results, but question I will.
*Results:
Tienes un recado en el contestador automático (really weird but you can say it)
Tienes un mensaje en el contestador automático  (en el contestador se dejan mensajes, no recados)

Te han dejado un recado en la mesa (weird but you can say it)
Te han dejado una nota/un mensaje en la mesa 

Voy a [hacer] un recado (recado= been asked to do something for someone, like, taking a message from your mother to you father, who is at work, or delivering something to your grandmother)
Tengo un recado para ti (I've got a message/box/anything for you)

In conclusion, if you can say mensaje instead of recado,say it, because recado sounds a bit weird, but not that weird. In case of answering machine, mensaje for sure. And keep in mind that hacer un recado can be both to take a message to somebody or to deliver something to someone under the request of someone.* 

I have not found anything anywhere that disputes or avails these results. I do apologize for being "te gadfly in the horses ass". I simply want to be certain.


----------



## Carlos Mx

Creo que son intercambiables, pero la forma más común es "mensaje" que aplica en todos los casos. 

 La forma en que he escuchado "recado" es:
- El sr. X no se encuentra, ¿gusta dejarle un recado? 
- Gracias, dígale que llamó su hermano.

La secretaria entonces le dará el mensaje al sr. X. 

También se utilizan "recaditos" que son pequeñas notas escritas que intercambian las niñas. Cada recadito contiene un mensaje.


----------



## duvija

No se usa 'recado' en todo el mundo hispano. Me parece que es en España y México. Nosotros reconocemos la palabra pero usarla... no, en realidad no.

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

duvija said:


> No se usa 'recado' en todo el mundo hispano. Me parece que es en España y México. Nosotros reconocemos la palabra pero usarla... no, en realidad no.


That's my impression too  -- that in this hemisphere, it's mainly Mexican. I've said it because I heard it on Mexican TV and been told, "We don't use that."


----------



## Meleros

We spaniards, likewise, don't ever use _recado_. We know it, but it's rarely heard.

About what Xilacayotl said: you are within your right to ask. I said that I would question my friends, so what I have posted is more like an usage study. Unfortunately, there are few dictionaries available about usage, and on top of that, there is as many different uses as users. However, what I said is just what I hear everyday. You can believe me or not. Sorry I cannot provide you with true evidence.


----------



## Lurrezko

En cualquier caso, los usos prácticos que aporta Mr. Meleros coinciden con los de mi zona, siempre hablando del español peninsular.


----------



## Xilacayotl

Gracias Meleros. I am equally grateful for your contribution. I just needed some clarification. I apologize because I did overlooked the fact that you did say you were going to ask those around you. You're also right in pointing out the diversity of expression in our language, one equally as valid as the other. We should keep in mind that today's slang is sure to become tomorrow's grammar rule.
  Siempre supuse que la diferencia entre recado y mensaje era que el recado se entregaba y el mensaje se recibía. Ahora ya no estoy tan seguro. Creo rescatar que el mensaje tiene más de formalidad mientras que el recado parece ser más casual. ¿Me equivoco en presumirlo de tal manera? Explicación por favor.  Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Uriel-

I always hear something like "dejame un mensaje" on Mexican answering machines/ voicemail.  I've never heard "recado".  From some of these responses it kind of sounds like it translates more as "errand" than "message".


----------



## Carlos Mx

Uriel- said:


> I always hear something like "dejame un mensaje" on Mexican answering machines/ voicemail.  I've never heard "recado".  From some of these responses it kind of sounds like it translates more as "errand" than "message".



No, in Mexico, an errand is "un mandado". 

Creo que en España sí se utiliza con el sentido de "errand", como nos comenta Meleros. 

Como decía antes, generalmente se usa "mensaje", pero el uso de "recado" es perfectamente aceptable, aunque un poco arcaico y pasado de moda. 

Por eso, jamás se usa en una contestadora automática, ya que es un dispositivo moderno.  Mi tía abuela, sin embargo, prefiere dejar "recados".


----------



## Uriel-

Carlos Mx said:


> No, in Mexico, an errand is "un mandado".
> 
> Creo que en España sí se utiliza con el sentido de "errand", como nos comenta Meleros.
> 
> Como decía antes, generalmente se usa "mensaje", pero el uso de "recado" es perfectamente aceptable, aunque un poco arcaico y pasado de moda.
> 
> Por eso, jamás se usa en una contestadora automática, ya que es un dispositivo moderno.  Mi tía abuela, sin embargo, prefiere dejar "recados".



Ah, gracias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Meleros said:


> We spaniards, likewise, don't ever use _recado_. We know it, but it's rarely heard.


Hola Meleros, yo sí lo uso normalmente, con el sentido que tú mismo dices:


Meleros said:


> Summing up: _mensaje_: something to tell _(dar o transmitir un mensaje)_.
> _recado_: something to do, including to give a mesagge to someone _(hacer un recado)_.


Para mí el *mensaje* implica solo hablar. El *recado* es más amplio: puede ser equivalente a mensaje o también hacer algo.
Por ejemplo, _voy a la calle a hacer unos recados_. Pero también, _tengo un recado para ti: ha llamado tu amigo Pepe y dice que no viene._


----------



## JorgeHoracio

As duvija says, in Argentina (at least in the Buenos Aires area) and Uruguay we never use the word "recado". We know it and understand it, and of course you find it in novels, films, etc. from Spain and other areas.

It's clear there are two meanings.  The most common is "errand".  Here in Buenos Aires we'd say "mandado" instead of "recado".
The other meaning, "message", I have heard mostly used together with "dejar": 
--No, la Sra. Facundez no se encuentra, desea dejarle recado?

I usually think it's an oral or written message you ask somebody to deliver.

But possibly it has more uses in some areas.  I had never heard about those Mexican "recaditos" Carlos Mx mentions.  We would have said "cartitas".


----------



## Xilacayotl

What you've heard is a cognate. Wether it's a false cognate or not, I have not deduced yet. Pudiese ser uno de tantos *pochismos *o modismos mexicoamericano, muy comunes en la zona suroeste de los ee.uu. He aqui ejemplos de otros pochismos que tienden a destemplar los dientes de quienes tratamos de apegarnos a la pureza de las lenguas: 
_"Leave me a Message" = "Dejame un mensaje",_
_"I'll call you back" = "Te llamo para atras", _
_"please return my call" =_ _"por favor de regresar mi llamada" _
The fact that certain segments of the population use language in a certain manner does not mean that that usage is the correct one, -at least not yet. 
Sin embargo, el termino 'parqueo' es ya acceptado por la RAE como un termino correcto y a mi me sigue pareciendo una verdadera groseria cuando lo escucho.


----------



## k-in-sc

Xilacayotl said:


> He aqui ejemplos de otros pochismos que tienden a destemplar los dientes de quienes tratamos de apegarnos a la pureza de las lenguas:
> _"Leave me a Message" = "Dejame un mensaje"_...


"Dejame un mensaje" is not correct Spanish ...?


----------



## duvija

Sí, lo es, desde la época de los mensajeros. ¿Alguien se acuerda? (no llevaban recados, sino claramente 'mensajes')

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Sí, lo es, desde la época de los mensajeros. ¿Alguien se acuerda? (no llevaban recados, sino claramente 'mensajes')
> 
> Saludos


Y en la época actual y por teléfono ¿no es correcto?
En mi contestador automático tengo grabado _"déjame tu mensaje después de oír la señal, gracias" _¿debería cambiarlo?

Por otro lado, corroboro lo usos de *Melero* para la palabra "recado". Yo ya no dejo recados en los contestadores, como decía mi abuela, sino mensajes; pero sigo haciendo recados como el de ir a regar las plantas a los familiares que están de vacaciones. Mi tía me sigue diciendo: _¿te puedo mandar un recado?_ o _¿te puedo mandar a un recado?_


----------



## duvija

¡ Por supuesto, no creo que 'mensaje' sea ni remotamente un anglicismo! Es una vieja palabra, y yo nunca escuché 'recado' en mi país (la entiendo, por supuesto, pero no la usamos).

Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

Tenemos algunas diferencias nosotros.
La primera y más distinta es que no se "mandan recados" en el sentido que se usa en España. Acá, en ese caso, se "(hacen) encargos" o se "piden favores".   
Entonces, mi tía "me encarga" o "me hace el encargo de", o "me pide el favor de" que riegue sus plantas.  Y yo "le hago el favor", o "cumplo con el encargo" de regarlas.

La palabra recado se usa en situaciones como algunos ya han descrito.
Si llamo a alguien por teléfono y la persona que contesta me dice que no está o está ocupada, lo más probable es que me pregunte si quiero dejarle recado/*un* mensaje.  Si no lo hace, yo le pregunto si puedo dejarle *un* recado/mensaje.
Si soy yo quien recibo el mensaje, digo a quien le fue dejado el recado/mensaje: "tienes un recado/mensaje de ..."
Lo mismo con la consulta médica o una oficina cualquiera.
Los mensajes/recados pueden ser tanto orales como escritos.  Y se "toman", o se "dan/entregan".

Me parece que para el resto de los casos solamente usamos "mensaje".


----------



## Uriel-

No creo que "mensaje" sea un "anglicismo" -- "message" en inglés viene de latín por francés.  Sería raro si un equivalente no existó en español tambien.

Y según etymologyonline.com, un versión de la misma palabra en inglés antigua fue ærende, y originalmente significó "mensaje" antes de tomar el sentido de "errand". Lo encontré algo interesante.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Una pregunta para *cbrena*: ¿tú dirías, por ejemplo, a alguien de tu familia: _tengo un recado para ti: ha llamado tu amigo Pepe y dice que no viene_?(si hay un Pepe por ahí, claro).
A mí me parece un uso muy corriente (además de _hacer_ recados).
Aunque evidentemente, en un contestador sería raro oír_ déjame tu recado_...


----------



## cbrena

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Una pregunta para *cbrena*: ¿tú dirías, por ejemplo, a alguien de tu familia: _tengo un recado para ti: ha llamado tu amigo Pepe y dice que no viene_?(si hay un Pepe por ahí, claro).
> A mí me parece un uso muy corriente (además de _hacer_ recados).
> Aunque evidentemente, en un contestado sería raro oír_ déjame tu recado_...


Sí, sí lo diría, con toda normalidad diría que nuestro amigo Pepe dejó un recado, y sobre todo con gente mayor siempre uso _recado_ en vez de _mensaje _en ese contexto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> sobre todo con gente mayor siempre uso _recado_ en vez de _mensaje _en ese contexto.


¿Te refieres a mí?


----------



## Emeté

Yo también digo mucho lo de dejar un recado, especialmente si estoy en contextos formales o con gente mayor.
Y no diría que es algo reservado a la gente mayor, conozco mucha gente de mi edad (rozando la veintena) que lo usa, incluso a veces con mayor frecuencia que mensaje.


----------



## cbrena

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Te refieres a mí?


 
Con gente mayor como la alegre ancianita de tu icono. Contigo lo usaría, aunque eres muy joven (incluso más que yo ), porque veo que tú lo usas de una forma habitual; yo también. Creo que podemos seguir usando _recado_ sin parecer muy formales o distantes ni muy mayores ¿verdad?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Con gente mayor como la alegre ancianita de tu icono. Contigo lo usaría, aunque eres muy joven (incluso más que yo ), porque veo que tú lo usas de una forma habitual; yo también. Creo que podemos seguir usando _recado_ sin parecer muy formales o distantes ni muy mayores ¿verdad?


 
Vale, vale don leísta arrepentido, es que nunca se me había ocurrido que pudiera ser una palabra formal o de personas mayores, la verdad. 
Entonces la seguiré usando sin mayores problemas.


----------



## Carlos Mx

Antes de Fedex y el teléfono, los mensajes se enviaban a través de un recadero, que hacía estos y otros recados.


----------



## duvija

Genial. En Uruguay se llamaba 'mandadero' si tenía que llevar cosas, y 'mensajero' si era solamente algo escrito. Nunca hubo 'recaderos'. 
Interesante ¿no?

Saludos.


----------

